# General > Pets Corner >  Car hit dog

## macc

Our dog was hit last night, 4th June,around 5.30pm, by a car on the road coming in to Lybster, at Lybster mains.  The person driving just hit him and left him for dead, he is a working collie dog and dearly loved pet.  My 4 children and ourselves are devastated.  
The person who hit our dog, must know that they hit the dog, as it was witnessed and they have lost a part of their car.  Which we will get the make and model from.
We are appealing to anyone in the area that may of seen anything else to help us.  If you have information please contact us on 01593721443.
We hope our dog is going to pull through, he is being cared for by the vets in Wick.

----------


## Torvaig

Oh I do hope he will be alright; there are some heartless people in this world.

----------


## neepnipper

How terrible for you, I hope your dog pulls through and you catch the mindless moron who did it.

----------


## cuddlepop

Thinking of you. :: 
Hope your dog pulls through.

----------


## porshiepoo

> Our dog was hit last night, 4th June,around 5.30pm, by a car on the road coming in to Lybster, at Lybster mains.  The person driving just hit him and left him for dead, he is a working collie dog and dearly loved pet.  My 4 children and ourselves are devastated.  
> The person who hit our dog, must know that they hit the dog, as it was witnessed and they have lost a part of their car.  Which we will get the make and model from.
> We are appealing to anyone in the area that may of seen anything else to help us.  If you have information please contact us on 01593721443.
> We hope our dog is going to pull through, he is being cared for by the vets in Wick.



That's awful! I hope your dog pulls through and the hit and run driver is found.
I got a phone call last night from someone asking if they'd seen a dog around our place at all. I assume this was your dog?
The rate that people drive round that bend to Lybster is ridiculous and it's only time before it's a person that gets hit.  ::  They may slow down at the speed signs now but that stretch near the corner is dangerous and it's actually quite frightening to even walk the dogs that way.

Keep us posted on your dog, I hope he's well and home with you soon.  ::

----------


## paris

*Hope your dog is ok, someone must know something about who hit it ? People just dont care . As poo said keep us up to date . jan x*

----------


## Ash

hey im soo sorry to hear this hope he is ok!!!  ::

----------


## DIH

What a shame.  How is your doggy today?  I hope your dog is back home with you soon and they catch the person that did this.

----------


## Liz

I am so, so sorry and hope your poor dog recovers. :Frown:

----------


## brew

Hi, Hope dog is pulling through, Hope also that you reported to the Police. My folks dog was hit last year by Haster on the Tannach road, when out a walk with my mum. The driver stoped and even took my mum and dog into the vets. It was only a broken leg he had but the driver was realy good to mum over it. Just as well cause I have always got in image of my mum hooffing it up the road after the car if he haddent stopped. I know that it is legal requirment to stop if a dog has been hit, Even though, anyone that hits any animal should stop. They are more than just a pet. they are Family members and should get the same treatmemt as if it was a child the driver had hit.

----------


## Ash

what a nice mail brew!!!  :Grin:

----------


## carasmam

Hope your dog is recovering well and you catch the moron who did it.   :: 
Thinking of you

----------


## Sandra_B

Was he on a lead?

----------


## corgiman

whether on a lead or not it is the law that you must report hitting a dog with a vehicle to the police

----------


## Solus

Hope your dog makes a recovery, thoughts are with you ! and my two dogs send their best wishes and paws up to your chap !

----------


## macc

Many to thanks to everyone for your kind and thoughtful messages, it so comforting for the whole family.  Moss, our dear dog, is on the mend and at home as of this afternoon.  Thanks to the care of the vets in Wick, he is still very shaky and sore, but cuddled up on his cushion in his corner by the window.  We cannot praise the vets enough, we would also like to thank James, Colin and Lauren MacKay, they found our dog and brought him to us.  We haven't found out who it was yet, but we do have the missing parts of their sill from their front bumper, and we think we will take this to the police.  I agree the speed cars approach Lybster at is ridiculous and many people, myself included use that stretch of road to go for walks.  Thanks again for all your good wishes

----------


## emb123

macc - so glad to hear your dog is on the mend - was horrified to learn of his being hit.  Hope he makes as speedy and comfortable a recovery as possible. All kind wishes.

----------


## Liz

Thanks for letting us know Macc and am delighted that  Moss is on the road to recovery.
As Brew said, they are members of the family and it is devastating when something bad happens to them!

Give him a, very gentle, hug from us all! :Grin:

----------


## Sandra_B

> whether on a lead or not it is the law that you must report hitting a dog with a vehicle to the police


 
Isn't it also the law that dogs should be on a lead?


Glad to hear he's on the mend though.

----------


## Lolabelle

> Thanks for letting us know Macc and am delighted that Moss is on the road to recovery.
> As Brew said, they are members of the family and it is devastating when something bad happens to them!
> 
> Give him a, very gentle, hug from us all!


_Ah, what she said......._
_it's really good to hear Moss, is going to be OK._

----------


## Torvaig

> Isn't it also the law that dogs should be on a lead?
> 
> 
> Glad to hear he's on the mend though.


Working dogs are exempt from being on a lead; not very handy whilst rounding up sheep or herding them along a main road!

----------


## DIH

I'm glad Moss is home and he's on the road to recovery.  The poor boy will be in a state after the accident and the vets.  He'll be getting a lot of TLC from you all.

----------


## Sandra_B

> Working dogs are exempt from being on a lead; not very handy whilst rounding up sheep or herding them along a main road!


 
Missed that in the OP, it didn't sound like he was working at the time.

----------


## Ash

> Missed that in the OP, it didn't sound like he was working at the time.


working or not, lead or not, the person that hit this dog should have stopped!!! some people are so heartless! ::

----------


## Sandra_B

> working or not, lead or not, the person that hit this dog should have stopped!!! some people are so heartless!


 
I'm not heartless, I just think dogs should be kept on a lead while out walking, it stops this kind of thing happening and anyone who thinks different is wrong. Obviously I'm not talking about dogs who are working.

I have had a dog hit by a car and know how awful it can be, my young brother took the dog out without a lead and blamed himself over the accident for years...so I know what I'm talking about. I also recently saw a friend go through this when her dog got hit by a car, again the dog was not on a lead. 

All this anguish was preventable. I'm going to speak about it when I can to stop this happening again.

----------


## Ash

it was an accident these things happen, the fact that the person never stopped is awful, my partners parents had their dog out,no lead, a driver hit him and stopped he even took them to the vet, this persons point is that the person was gutless and never stopped!!!

----------


## corgiman

dogs are animals and do not think like people and the fact is that most dogs at some point in life will escape if they smell a bitch in season etc or just fancy a change of scenery. I hope you get the person who done this, it is worth checking with local garages also.

----------


## macc

Thanks corgiman, you got it in one, he was after a bitch in season.  Just to put things straight, he was out with me to do the toilet and to have a look round sheep.  He wasn't really working as such but as he is a working dog he has never had a collar on and has been brought up to work with sheep, but at the same time become a very petted lump.  Our boys love him to bits, he is such a soft natured animal, he's never snapped and only growls when my husband torments him.  We are so lucky to have such a good tempered dog, we could never replace him.  
On to his progress, he is very sore and still on painkillers, he is dragging on one leg a bit, but feeling very sorry for himself.  He's lapping up all the cuddles and good butcher scraps he's getting, he is better fed than ourselves.
I agree with Sandra, dogs should be on leads when out in public, I have a fear of other peoples dogs, strange I know, so I get frightened when I see someone out with a dog on the street without a lead, and have been known to hide until it passes or cross the street away from the dog.  Moss doesn't normally take off like that and he did go to a neighbouring farm not the village, and I do take on board what was said about leads.  Unfortunately he was being ruled by a force greater than my voice calling him back at the time, lets hope he won't let it rule him again. 
Thanks again to everyone for their kind messages for Moss, it's lovely to know we all feel so greatly towards animals, they have as much a right as you and I, and we need to use our voice for them.  I have reported the accident to the police, so we wait and see.

----------


## Sandra_B

Glad to hear he's doing better and lapping up all the attention.  We had a dog who hurt her leg as a puppy and found the extra attention a limp got for her so appealing she would limp on occasion for the rest of her life...14 years of putting on an act!!

----------


## cuddlepop

Glad he's on the mend.
Having  collies myself I know how intelligent they are,even when they act stupid,Moss will put on the performance of his life even after the legs healed.
You can put him up for an Oscar next year. :Wink:

----------

